# natural edge vase/beaker in Russian Olive



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I just finished this natural edge bowl/vase/beaker from a piece of Russian Olive.

I'd never turned this wood before, so imagine my delight when I found out it's drop-dead gorgeous. I'm really glad that I have another piece of it.

This had a rub with BLO followed by a couple of coats of wipe-on poly. I'm resisting the urge to put more coats on, I think it looks good as a satin finish.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That is one gorgeous piece of wood. I like the patterns right near the bark.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Terrific looking wood. Wonderful grain and colours. Well done. :thumbsup:

How was this wood to turn? I have a recollection of a post mentioning this was the first and last time the person would turn olive, perhaps it was another wood.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice. I've had a few chunks of log of that wood sitting in my driveway for quite a while now, thanks to a fellow member here. Your pic might just be the motivation I need to get off my duff and turn it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is a beautiful piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful wood and great use of it !


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone :smile:



Dave Paine said:


> How was this wood to turn? I have a recollection of a post mentioning this was the first and last time the person would turn olive, perhaps it was another wood.


I had no trouble with it -- but I was being really careful trying to ensure the bark didn't separate, so I was taking very light cuts the whole time. Maybe Russian Olive is different from regular Olive?



sawdustfactory said:


> I've had a few chunks of log of that wood sitting in my driveway for quite a while now, thanks to a fellow member here.


Well that's no way to treat a nice piece of wood ... :laughing: (btw, if said member is reading and has any spare bits, I'd be more than happy to work some kind of trade )



robert421960 said:


> that is a beautiful piece of art :thumbsup:


Thanks Robert ... it's all wrapped up and boxed ready to send to its new caretaker; I have to mail it before I change my mind about letting it go!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! That turned out really nice. I love when I post pens and it gets surrounded by art pieces, bowls and hf's. You do great work. I'll get there someday.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bonanza35 said:


> Very nice. Beautiful wood and great use of it !


Thanks :smile:



clpead said:


> Wow! That turned out really nice. I love when I post pens and it gets surrounded by art pieces, bowls and hf's. You do great work. I'll get there someday.


Thanks ... if you really want to turn bowls, I recommend you buy yourself a simple bowl gouge (I started with one of the PennState "Benjamins Best" 1/2-inch) and find somebody who'll teach you how to get started. Rockler and Woodcraft stores often run classes, and turning clubs might have members who volunteer as mentors.

It's a LOT easier to learn from somebody right next to you than from watching videos ... "try turning the gouge a little clockwise ... raise the tool rest a smidge ..." You don't get that kind of assistance from a video :no:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

that does look nice.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Real nice. I love that wild grain


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

That came out great. I got some Russian olive but for what I do it wasn't dense enough. What I had was very easy to work just a little too light.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that natural edge piece!


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

That's really something. Any chance you have a picture of the blank before you started?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hwood said:


> that does look nice.





guglipm63 said:


> Real nice. I love that wild grain





ghost5 said:


> That came out great. I got some Russian olive but for what I do it wasn't dense enough. What I had was very easy to work just a little too light.





Travico said:


> Nothing wrong with that natural edge piece!





Quickstep said:


> That's really something. Any chance you have a picture of the blank before you started?


Thanks all :smile:

Quickstep - I haven't got any pix of that exact blank, but I do have another piece. It's a different shape but looks very similar, I'll try to remember to photograph it tonight.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't put any more finish on. It looks great as is.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

john lucas said:


> Don't put any more finish on. It looks great as is.


Thanks, John. It's out of my hands now -- I packed it up and shipped it to the buyer before I could do any damage :yes:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a beauty! Like those awesome grain patterns and colors on wood, hey look amazing with the natural edge. Excellent turning!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MagGeorge said:


> It's a beauty! Like those awesome grain patterns and colors on wood, hey look amazing with the natural edge. Excellent turning!


Thanks :smile:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Quickstep asked if I had pix of the blank before turning. I don't, but here are some snapshots of a similar piece that I received at the same time as the other. (My apologies for the crummy pix ... they look better at a smaller size!)


----------

